# Horn not working



## Msmoe13 (Jul 8, 2019)

I have a 2017 Chevy Cruze and all of a sudden the horn stopped working any ideas?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard! 
This is for a Gen I, but it should give the idea as to how to go about checking the fuse.






moved from introductions


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Interior Fuse Box Location: 2016-2019 Chevrolet Cruze LT 1.4L 4 Cyl. Turbo


How to replace a blown interior fuse in your 2016 Chevrolet Cruze LT 1.4L 4 Cyl. Turbo. Electrical components such as lights, heated seats and radios all have fuses




www.carcarekiosk.com


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Msmoe13 said:


> I have a 2017 Chevy Cruze and all of a sudden the horn stopped working any ideas?


Yeah, it’s a 2017. Try taking it to the dealer under warranty. 

2017 is a Gen 2 Cruze. Not sure the 2016 video will help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

CruzeTech said:


> Yeah, it’s a 2017. Try taking it to the dealer under warranty.
> 
> 2017 is a Gen 2 Cruze. Not sure the 2016 video will help.
> 
> ...


2016 is also gen 2


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Maqcro1 said:


> 2016 is also gen 2


Some are, some aren't. It's confusing.


----------

